

Tell HN: Code Python in your browser back up at live.codenode.org - clemesha

Codenode, a project allowing you to interactively write and run code from any web browser (a project I started with one other dev a while back), has been seeing a lot of great progress by a longtime contributor.<p>I personally have not been able to work much on Codenode in recent months, but an amazing contributor I've never personally met, James Casbon (http://twitter.com/casualbon) has been doing some great stuff with it.<p>Specifically, he just set up an online example of Codenode here: http://live.codenode.org and is asking for feedback.
======
clemesha
Live example here: <http://live.codenode.org>, homepage:
<http://codenode.org>, and the source code (BSD license) is here:
<http://github.com/codenode/codenode>

Edit: An example of plotting is here:
<http://codenode.posterous.com/livecodenodeorg-is-back>

